# Caves, Western Heights, Dover, Feb 2011



## tank2020 (Feb 28, 2011)

Driving along Military Road, Dover, and noticed these blocked up caves set back of the road in the woods. Not sure what they are called but have been there a while. I guess they would have been within the fortifications of the Western Heights before this section was demolished in the 60's.

The caves are exactly that, but have some really old looking graffiti in them, possibly WW2, 1800s or both.

I could find no other info on the caves, i am sure they must have a local name.

This website has a photo - http://www.subterraneanhistory.co.uk/2011/01/western-heights-dover.html

Any info greatly received.



























As you can see whilst there I enjoyed myself!













































Thanks for nosing


----------



## Bunker Bill (Mar 1, 2011)

Doesn't look like they go in very far, perhaps they had a wooden front and door / s to them.

Have seen something similar in the chalk cliffs of Portsmouth believed to have been cut by Napoleonic French POWs.


----------

